# anyone know anything about the Deep Blue Solarmax fixture? Blue



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought a fixture from that company. I'm 5 weeks into my tank and it's done beautifully. I originally started with this model: http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Sol...ZNBU/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1330570838&sr=8-6

It's exactly the one you are looking at, but 2x bulbs instead of 1. Keep in mind, both that one and the one you are looking at are normal output fixtures.

After a day, I switched mine out for the high output version: http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Sol...8M/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1330570838&sr=8-14

If you're serious about growing plants, I suggest you get the HO version. In the long run, you're better off, trust me. (If you're curious how well it did, check my journal thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/167200-20-gal-high-amazon.html)

The normal output version runs at 18w per bulb. The high output is 24w per bulb.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Also, the double bulb fixtures come with one 10000K daylight bulb and one actinic bulb. I switched them both out for 6700K daylight bulbs from Hagen.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

tlyons01 said:


> I am looking for a new light for a 20H tank, I want to stay in the low-medium light range. I have reviewed the PAR chart and think I would need to get a T5HO single bulb fixture. The problem is locating one that is worth anything without paying out the wazoo. I found this while searching Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Sol...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1330529716&sr=1-6
> 
> It looks like its for a coral tank? Does anyone here have experience that you can share? Or perhaps have an opinion on a different brand for a reasonable price?
> ...


I bought 2 of those, the ballast burned out of both of them in less than 4 months.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

You have me wondering, was there a HO version of the single bulb? I guess I need to go back to Amazon and check it out. I was actually looking for a HO. I am also eyeballing a retro fit kit from AH supply, but the only fixture I have to fit it into is 30" long and it hangs off the tank. I guess I need to keep shopping. I don't want to do the 2 bulbs unless there are separate switches, and I have only seen one that offer that option. Zoomed, but I have not read good reviews about it.

Thank you for your input, I'm off to look at your thread


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

This is what I would buy:

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_196&products_id=1834


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

livingword26 said:


> I bought 2 of those, the ballast burned out of both of them in less than 4 months.


I had read that in the reviews I think... Not sure what I'm gonna do..
Thanks for your input as well


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

livingword26 said:


> This is what I would buy:
> 
> http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_196&products_id=1834


I was at their site today and couldn't find a single bulb fixture!! I guess my kids must have had me distracted or something. Now I have heard great things about their products.. Okay, this is getting better.. Thank you!!!


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

this is a pretty good price for a Hagen Glo:

http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Linear-Fluorescent-Lighting-24-Inch/dp/B000VJWGUW


----------



## funkjosh (Feb 22, 2010)

*two switches*

the dual light solarmax fixtures have two switches in back. i was told, each bulb has its own switch. 

does anyone have any other input on these fixtures? i am thinking about picking one up....


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

I believe that yes each light has a switch, but I was told that if you get ones with "moonlights" they stay on 24/7


----------



## Kyrol (Feb 24, 2012)

If you search there is a diy to add a third swith for the moon lights. I have the regular 36 fixture and swapped out the blue bulb for another 10k at my fls at no charge. The legs on them are crap but i would buy another one if i needed the light.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

did you end up getting the solarmax? im looking at the same 1 bulb fixture as well.. did you get it? does anyone know if it has extendable wire legs? or does is need a hood or to be suspended..


----------



## scotty82 (May 9, 2012)

I just got one in today. It's the 48" HE not the HO, but I believe the housing is the same. Yes it does have side legs on it so you can run it with an open top. After getting it out and turning it on I believe I'm going to send it back. Just not enough for what I'm looking for. But the plus side is they are cheap.



orchidman said:


> did you end up getting the solarmax? im looking at the same 1 bulb fixture as well.. did you get it? does anyone know if it has extendable wire legs? or does is need a hood or to be suspended..


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

scotty82 said:


> I just got one in today. It's the 48" HE not the HO, but I believe the housing is the same. Yes it does have side legs on it so you can run it with an open top. After getting it out and turning it on I believe I'm going to send it back. Just not enough for what I'm looking for. But the plus side is they are cheap.


 thanks for the input! that helps alot


----------



## rhody9 (Sep 7, 2012)

I too had a bad experience with the deep blue HO solarmax (48 inch). Within 2 months several of the led moolights started to flicker and stop working. After four months one of the ballasts blew out. I then went out and bought a Hagen glow which has been great.


----------

